# XM introduces hand held radio



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

XM Satellite Radio and radio manufacturer Delphi yesterday introduced the Delphi XM MyFi, a portable, handheld satellite radio receiver the companies hope will lure more consumers to a medium currently limited to car and home units.

Along with giving its subscribers the convenience of a traditional transistor radio, the MyFi also offers a five-hour recording capacity to let listeners download favorite programs and songs.

*MORE*


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

Way cool! I knew it wouldn't be long before they would figure out a way to make an XM Walkman. Just in time for Xmas! :grin:


----------



## IndyMichael (Jan 25, 2003)

Nice, but a bit pricey at $349. Are they still coming out with a battery pack for the Roady2?


----------



## formerxtian (Jul 9, 2002)

Have a look at this [very] hi-res photo (.zip file)
http://www.xmradio.com/servlet/PhotoDetailServlet?pid=16096


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

The price will need to drop a bit before I even consider getting one of these. I think many would end up buying a product like this that may not have considered buying one before. For the price of a cd you can get a month's worth of music. A lot better bang for the buck. One could even take it in the car wherever you go or put it in your house.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

It will, eventually. Look at SkyFi. When I bought it last year it was $130 MSRP, and now it can be had for ~$85. The MyFi looks like a very nice unit, pricy, but all things considered I don't think it's overpriced, just more then I’d want to spend on a XM receiver.


----------



## reddice (Feb 18, 2003)

If they came out with a version that was just the mifi and charger it would be cheaper. I don't care about the kits.


----------



## Robert Wood (Oct 29, 2004)

reddice said:


> If they came out with a version that was just the mifi and charger it would be cheaper. I don't care about the kits.


Agreed


----------



## STL FAN (Oct 2, 2004)

Stupid very dumb quick question....
If I were on an airplane, do you think I could pick up the signal, any signal throuogout the flight? Would the airline allow it? May sound stupid, but as a traveler, this would be a very good way to get me.


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

With the recording capacity, will it have Pause and Replay? Seems like that would be a natural fit with the recording....


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Anyone else see the nice nearly full page ad for the MyFi in today’s Circuit City Holiday Catalog/Circular? Nice job by CC, hopefully they continue to push this and other satellite radio receivers throughout this holiday shopping season.


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

If only it weren't so expensive. It would be nice to have a cheaper option when you're also dishing out monthly $$$.


----------

